# Welche 140mm Gehäuselüfter?



## bigdake (8. April 2012)

*Welche 140mm Gehäuselüfter?*

Hallo PCGHX,

ich bin derzeitig auf der Suche nach guten 140mm Gehäuselüfter, welche auch mal ein wenig schneller laufen dürfen.
Mein Gehäuse wird das Fractal Design Arc sein, welches genug Platz für relativ viele Lüfter bieten wird.
Ich habe vor insgesamt fünf Lüfter einzubauen. (zwei in der Front, einen am Heck, und zwei im Deckel)

Nach einiger recherche bin ich auf die Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm gekommen, welche laut diesem Test von PC Expierience die derzeitig besten 140mm Gehäuselüfter sein sollen.
Die be quiet Silent Wings 2 sollen auch sehr gut sein, doch sollen diese selbst bei 100% noch sehr leise sein, und hier liegt das Problem.
Es ist schön, wenn sie wirklich sehr Leise sind, doch wenn ich meinen i5 2500k (Silver Arrow SB-E) und die Sapphire 7950 OC dann stark übertakte, sind diese Kühler auf jedenfall lauter als die Gehäuselüfter.
Somit halte ich ausschau nach Lüftern, welche auch etwa die Lautstärke haben "können", wie die restlichen Komponenten, da ich diese dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem kaum wahrnehmen werde.

Wie sehr ihr das? Über gewisse Tipps in Sachen Gehäuselüfter wäre ich äußerst dankbar.


----------



## ConCAD (8. April 2012)

*AW: Welche 140mm Gehäuselüfter?*

Ich würde dir zu Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro raten.


----------



## bigdake (8. April 2012)

*AW: Welche 140mm Gehäuselüfter?*

Ich habe ebenfalls gehört das dieser gut sein soll, doch ist dort das selbe Problem wie bei den Silent Wings, selbst auf 100% sind sie sehr leise.
Ich suche allerdings Lüfter (wie den Bitfenix Spectre Pro), welchen man auf 100% zwar mehr wahrnimmt, dafür aber ein sehr starkes Fördervolumen bietet.


----------



## Ryle (8. April 2012)

*AW: Welche 140mm Gehäuselüfter?*

Wirklich leise ist ungeregelt kein Fan über ~600-800rpm. Also regeln wirst du so oder so müssen da über 800rpm ein Luftrauschen entsteht, dass sich neben kleinerer Lüfter wie der der Grafikkarte auch klar raushören lässt. Bei heißen Tagen ist es jetzt aber auch nicht ratsam sehr langsame Lüfter zu kaufen. Ich würde dir zu 1000-1300rpm Fans raten, die haben Luft nach oben und unterhalb von 800rpm sind die ziemlich leise und fördern auch genug Luft.

Bitfenix würde ich mir allerdings nicht kaufen, mag sein dass diese in Tests gut abschneiden, aber ein Test kann die keine Informationen über die Lebenserwartung geben. 

Bei beQuiet und Noiseblocker weiß man, dass beide Erfahrung haben und vor allem die Silent Wings gute und langlebige Lager verbaut haben denen die Ausrichtung relativ egal ist. Bitfenix ist recht neu am Markt und baut in der Regel auch eher Budget Kram, deshalb würde ich denen nicht so über den Weg trauen da auch der Preis sehr hoch ist.

Leider sind aber auch qualitativ hochwertige und teure Lüfter meist kein Garant dafür, dass sie nicht unter bestimmten Montagearten oder einfach wegen Serienstreuung irgendwann anfangen Nebengeräusche zu entwickeln. Die Silent Wings schwingen z.B recht stark obwohl sie eigentlich entkoppelt sind und 2 Silent Wings USC sind bei mir schon gestorben. Bei Noiseblocker haben bei mir schon mehrere angefangen leicht zu klackern und auch sonst entwickeln viele einfach nach ein paar Monaten Nebengeräusche wie Klackern, Lagerschleifen oder Motor-Brummen.

Wenn du halbwegs leise Lüfter suchst, gibts es auch noch die TY-140 von Thermalright. Allerdings geben, speziell bei vertikalem Einbau, knapp 30-40% von denen nach 6-9 Monaten langsam die Lager (leichtes klackern) auf was sich dafür aber im Preis relativiert. Ich kaufe die aber bewusst inzwischen verstärkt ein, da von denen bei knapp 5€ Einkaufspreis im Vergleich zu sonstigen halbwegs ordentlichen 140er Fans für 15-20€ einfach 3-4 verrecken können.  Förderleistung und Geräuschpegel sind für den Preis top. Musst nur darauf achten, dass die TY-140 120er Bohrungen und etwas seltsame Abmessungen haben, was aber normal kein Problem darstellen sollte.

*Mein Fazit:*
Bei Gehäuselüftern schaue ich inzwischen eher auf das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis während ich bei CPU Lüftern auf Lebenserwartung und Qualität achte. Im Gehäuse verbaue ich eben meist TY-140 oder die günstigen Noiseblocker  XL2 Rev. 3.0 und auf CPU Kühlern Silent Wings PWM oder Noctua.


----------



## Uter (8. April 2012)

*AW: Welche 140mm Gehäuselüfter?*

Dir ist bewusst, dass du für die Hardware keine 5 schnelle Lüfter brauchst? Selbst 5 langsame Lüfter sind nicht unbedingt nötig. Wenn du bereit bist höhere Lautstärke in kauf zu nehmen, dann spricht nichts dagegen nur 2, 3 oder maximal 4 schnellere Lüfter zu verbauen.


----------



## bigdake (8. April 2012)

Okay, nun stellt sich mir allerdings noch die Frage welche ich genau kaufen werde, Die Thermalright TY-141 sehen ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus, doch passt dieser in das Fractal Design Arc?
Meines Wissens nach hat das Gehäuse nur Bohrrungen für 140mm Lüfter, doch der von Thermalright nur für 120mm?
Schade das niemand die Bitfenix Specre Pro gut findet, denn wenn sie laut dem Test die besten 140mm Lüfter sind, kann dort doch etwas nicht stimmen. 

Ich weiß nicht obl ich nun drei "Silent Wings 2" kaufen werde, oder andere Lüfter. Reicht  die Leistung auch @100% im Sommer oder für starkes Overclocking?
Laut dem PCGH-Test, sollen sie ja trotz der geringen Lautstärke eine durchaus gute Kühlleistung bieten.

Über weitere Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen würde ich begrüßen, denn bisher bin ich mir noch nicht wirklich sicher welchen Lüfter ich mir kaufen werde.


----------



## Murphy (9. April 2012)

*AW: Welche 140mm Gehäuselüfter?*

Ich habe einen Silentwings 120 und einen Silentwings 140 im Einsatz und bin mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden. Ein wirklich leiser Lüfter unter Last aber eine sehr gute Wärmeabführung.


----------



## bigdake (9. April 2012)

Wäre der Thermalright TY-141 eine gute wahl als Gehäuselüfter?
Diese werden dann ja auch das selbe Laufgeräusch als die vom Silver Arrow SB-E haben.
Sind sie empfehlenswert?


----------



## Uter (9. April 2012)

*AW: Welche 140mm Gehäuselüfter?*

Das wurde schon beantwortet.
Letztendlich willst du nichts extrem leises, also kannst du kaufen, was die gefällt, von den genannten ist keiner wirklich schlecht.

Nochmal zum verlinkten review:
Ich seh dieses ziemlich 2-geteilt. Einerseits steht ziemlich viel (v.a. für Anfänger) interessanter Stoff drin und es ist umfangreich, gut leserlich und (das machen nur sehr wenige) die Lüfter werden einlaufen gelassen. Andererseits gibt es ein paar grobe Schnitzer, wo ich mich frage ob der Schreiber wirklich weiß wovon er redet: 
1. bei engen Lamellen ist der Druck und nicht der Durchsatz wichtig
2. ausgerechnet die 2 Lüfter mit rundem Rahmen und atypischen Bohrungen werden für Radiatoren empfohlen (da weiß ich echt nicht was ich dazu sagen soll außer: )


----------



## bigdake (9. April 2012)

*AW: Welche 140mm Gehäuselüfter?*

Danke für eure tatkräftige Unterstützung!
Ich denke mal ich nehme jetzt drei Silent Wings 2 und lasse sie einfach auf 100% laufen.

Aber eine Frage noch, reichen diese drei Silent Wings 2 + zwei Fractal Standard Lüfter für starkes OC des 2500k's?
Ich denke da an 4GHz+ der CPU, und die 7950 wird ebenfalls ordentlich hochgeschraubt.

Edit: Die Lüfter Anbringung habe ich mir wie folgt vorgestellt:
Unten Front: Fractal Standard Lüfter
Oben Front: Silent Wings 2
Heck: Silent Wings 2
Hinten Deckel: Silent Wings 2
"Mitte" Deckel: Fractal Standard Lüfter


----------



## Uter (10. April 2012)

*AW: Welche 140mm Gehäuselüfter?*

Das sind unnötig viele, unnötig schnelle Lüfter. Dir ist aber bewusst, dass Übertakten nicht nur von der Kühlung abhängig ist?


----------

